# Advanced Placement Credit



## huggle67 (14 Jul 2010)

Next year I am attending RMC and taking a Bachelor of Sciences program. The only english course in the first year is "Introduction to Literary Studies and University Writing Skills (ENE100)". In high school I took two Advanced Placement courses in english language arts, "Language and Composition" and "Literature and Composition". I've been expected to write at the university level since the eleventh grade. I would like to apply for advanced standing based on my AP courses so as to bypass this introductory level course. I'm having trouble finding any information on how I can apply to do this. I would even be willing to write a challenge exam of some sort. I've contacted my local CFRC but my file manager wasn't able to give me any relevent information. I have no idea who I would even contact for more information. Any information that anyone has would be appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2010)

I can almost assure you 100% that no university in Canada will give you Credits for a High School course.  RMC is a registered Canadian university.  Besides, I can almost also say that what you learn in this course may be quite relevant and geared more towards proper "military writing", something that an officer will do quite a bit of.


----------



## huggle67 (14 Jul 2010)

I'm sorry, I wasn't clear on what Advanced Placement courses are. AP exams are administered by the College Board, they are at the university level, but they are taken while still in high school. The majority of accredited universities in Canada to accept AP credit as long as the exam was taken and a high enough mark was achieved. 

"The Advanced Placement Program is designed to allow students to pursue harder studies while attending school. The participating colleges and universities grant credit and/or advanced placement to students who do well on the examinations. The Advanced Placement courses are taught by a special group of scholars. Students are selected. This membership requires an extraordinary dedication to learning. Students whose competency and consistency of effort are judged unacceptable by the teacher during the school year will be asked to withdraw from the course."

I am however unsure whether RMC is a participating university, I would not be surprised if it wasn't. However, if it is possible for me to recieve the credit I would love to try. 



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I can almost also say that what you learn in this course may be quite relevant and geared more towards proper "military writing", something that an officer will do quite a bit of.



That would make a lot of sense, if so I would have no issue with taking the course.


----------



## captloadie (15 Jul 2010)

Unless they have changed the curriculum for the course since I was there ( be it a long time ago now), the course will teach zero military writing skills. It will be your standard university ENG 101 course. Reading novels, writing papers, discussing poetry, etc. I don't believe you will be given the opportunity to request advance standing, and even if you could, you would probably need to write an equivalency exam anyway (that's how they handled some of the math classes). 

Besides, in first year, they usually frown on you getting spare time during the class day. The rest of the class will anyway, as they struggle to keep their eyes open, knowing you've snuck off somewhere to catch a nap. You really want to fit in and be part of the team at RMC.


----------



## huggle67 (15 Jul 2010)

My actual hope was to be able to take a more advanced english class instead, not that I would have any issue with taking the standard course if RMC required me to. Perhaps I'll just contact the registrar and get the information straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (15 Jul 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Besides, in first year, they usually frown on you getting spare time during the class day. The rest of the class will anyway, as they struggle to keep their eyes open, knowing you've snuck off somewhere to catch a nap. You really want to fit in and be part of the team at RMC.



I had one spare in first year and I would go hide in the Science library,  the place was always empty, I guess that's why they closed it. It was really not worth the pain to walk all the way to my room trying to remember all the 3rd and 4th years names on the way.

ah... those were the days...


----------



## Wookilar (15 Jul 2010)

You can request an equivalency through the Registrar, which will send your request over to the PLAR cell (Prior Learning Assessment). You may or may not get it, I've never heard of these advance placement courses or whether RMC participates.
http://www.rmc.ca/adm/pla-efa-eng.asp

As far as taking a more advanced Eng class, good luck with that one. Your schedule as a 1st year Science student is going to be very full and scheduling a higher level class is not immpossible, but it will be difficult to fit. If you can fit in another Arts course, try and take one of the mandatory ones (Core courses), this will free up more spots in your schedule.

Wook


----------



## huggle67 (19 Jul 2010)

So I've been in contact with the PLAR cell and found out that while RMC does accept some AP courses, English is not one of them. And I just found out I got a perfect score on my Literature and Composition course, so that's too bad. But hopefully the course will be fun, I love English.


----------

